# Sanitary Waste Disposal Planning in A SHTF Event



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Several options here. Find a match and plan.

Survival Sanitation: How to Deal with Human Waste


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Lord help those who live in a metro area if the plumbing stops.

Back when I was into spelunking we would take a trash bag lined 5 gallon pail into the cave with us for overnight visits. Worked well enough and in a cave as long as nobody shined their carbide lantern on you it was private enough. We called them honey buckets.

Keeping a bag of lime at home may be a worth while idea.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Many of us have septic systems, no sewerage anywhere in this town.

Some go for decades without any service.

If all else fails, back to an outhouse, that s what we had on my grandfathers chicken farm back in the 50's.

There was a company who hauled the chicken shit away to process into fertilizer, 5,000 chickens generate a lot of guano every week.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

the new sewer systems need electric for the built in lift pumps - good chance the municipal water will continue with water towers and backup diesel generators in some locals - keep flushing into basically a trapped system with no overflow designed in - it has to go somewhere - bad news for the homes at the lowest point or key junction .... the older free flow sewer systems can also backup into homes if there's a positive stoppage at the treatment plant .... in either situation it's not a bad idea to be prepped to close off your lower connections to the sewer ....


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

I been over this years ago....Couple of hundred packs of Nitrile gloves to handle waste....CHEAP zip lock style quart bags...and a water balloon slingshot!

400 yards is far enough.....

https://www.amazon.com/Bam-Launcher-400-Launcher-Balloons/dp/B004FRZRZ2


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Dig a hole and crap in it. Way it's been done for thousands of years. 
You can even use it in a garden as fertilizer for trading vegetables. Just like at your local farmers market.


----------



## Joe Smith (Aug 21, 2015)

Hey,

Your urine is a good fertilizer. Just as you may use wood ash for potash, and salt water fish has high levels of nitrogen, urine is a source of phosphorus. These are the three main ingredients in fertilizer. Pee on your plants. 

There was a movie I saw with Anthony Hopkins as a motorcycle racer at Bonneville called "The World's Fastest Indian" and his neighbors noticed he had an odd habit of peeing on his lemon tree out back. They thought he was just an odd old man, turns out he knew what he was doing. Real good movie especially if you like old motorcycles.

If any of you are looking long enough into the future that you are considering making your own black-powder during the US Civil War women in the Confederacy saved their own urine to make one of the elements necessary for gunpowder.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

SGT E said:


> I been over this years ago....Couple of hundred packs of Nitrile gloves to handle waste....CHEAP zip lock style quart bags...and a water balloon slingshot!
> 
> 400 yards is far enough.....
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bam-Launcher-400-Launcher-Balloons/dp/B004FRZRZ2


I love the balloon slingshot, we used to make them with surgical heart and lung tubing and a funnel for the basket. We called them funnelators but while they could easily toss an egg 200 yds I doubt they could do 400 yds.

Can you imaging a city worth of people lobbing bags of shit 400 yds. Talk about a shit storm! : )


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Place the out house well away from your water source. If you run out of line for the outhous, wood ash or wood chips help cut the smell. Grow freglent flowers around the out house in warmer weather.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I have saved every plastic shopping bag since 2000. I can dig various holes out back and dispose as necessary.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

John Galt said:


> Lord help those who live in a metro area if the plumbing stops.
> 
> Back when I was into spelunking we would take a trash bag lined 5 gallon pail into the cave with us for overnight visits. Worked well enough and in a cave as long as nobody shined their carbide lantern on you it was private enough. We called them honey buckets.
> 
> Keeping a bag of lime at home may be a worth while idea.


When we are up high we do the same except we use cut down contractor trash bags as liners and well everyone can see what you are doing. Second on the lime!


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Ziploc baggies and neighbor's mailbox.

I really dislike that guy.....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Coastie dad said:


> Ziploc baggies and neighbor's mailbox.
> 
> I really dislike that guy.....


in the frozen north getting rid of human waste is going to be a wintertime problem - been suggested to find an unoccupied building and store until spring .... can you imagine kicking in a bugged out neighbors basement window and start daily depositing from the neighborhood .... and have them return at the crack of springtime ....


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The thing is, even if you do the sanitary and correct thing, how do you get everyone around you to do it too. They could be inside crapping on the carpet (Don't say "never happen", I've seen it). And if just one doesn't behave, the result is bad all around.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> The thing is, even if you do the sanitary and correct thing, how do you get everyone around you to do it too. They could be inside crapping on the carpet (Don't say "never happen", I've seen it). And if just one doesn't behave, the result is bad all around.


Another reason why cities are death traps. Poor sanitation had much to do with poor health and cholera in NYC little was done about it. The Cholera Epidemic of 1832 Here is something about Philadelphia Cholera | Encyclopedia of Greater Philadelphia


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

double post.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> The thing is, even if you do the sanitary and correct thing, how do you get everyone around you to do it too. They could be inside crapping on the carpet (Don't say "never happen", I've seen it). And if just one doesn't behave, the result is bad all around.


look at the SuperDome during Katrina - totally lost cause with those people .... the toilets were overflowing and the sheeple trash were standing in the bathroom line and stepping in IT - waiting to add to the problem ....

a group, town, neighborhood is bound to have a bad apple that refuses to cooperate due to laziness or "I'm above that" attitude - that's when they get the "either or speech" followed by a shotgun blackballing out of the situation, for non-compliance ....


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

Hopefully there is some space between you and the non-prepping masses. Here is a reminder from Auckland, New Zealand of just how nasty some people can be... you've probably all heard this before, but if this had been a long term event, disease wouldn't have been far behind....

On January 20, 1998, a cable supplying electricity to the city of Auckland, New Zealand failed. Because there were a total of four, this was initially not a serious problem. As stress began building on the remaining cables, however, a domino effect occurred and a month later, all electricity was out in the 20 block Central Business District. The CBD is home to about 6,000 apartment-dwellers and 8,000 businesses employing 70,000 people. The outage ended up lasting five weeks. With power gone, both homes and offices suddenly were without sewage services. Combined with the sudden lack of air conditioning, conditions quickly tumbled into the stone age.

One blogger, writing at the time of the disaster, reported, "People in general are not smart. Rather than try and conserve or make a plan once the water stopped flowing, they would flush their toilets. Without power. . . the tank doesn't refill. The effect is not only gross but staggering. What human beings that have never lived beyond modern conveniences will do is unimaginable.

". . . when people were actually confronted with such a situation, they went where ever they could - they filled the toilet, the toilet tank, the tub, the shower, the sink - when the bathrooms became uninhabitable, they went in corners, boxes, bags, closets&#8230;most however left by the time they were using the tub. Guess how long that took? That's right, three days!"

Life in the Dark | WIRED


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

There are over 1 billion people who practice open defecation. India and most of Africa are the biggest violators of people crapping regularly out in the open.

FUBAR


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I would build a outhouse , very easy to do .I do have a few 5 gal. buckets around if needed , just have to put a seat on one .


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

About 12 years ago when I lived in the suburbs I explored these two options, both intended for dogs. The first one is the "Doggie Dooley Septic Tank System", you just put it somewhere in your back yard, empty your dog's business into it, add a small amount of water and the digester powder. The second one is the "Doggie Doo Drain", it screws right on your sewage drain, usually found in back yard, you just put your dog's mess right down the sewer, simple as that...











But after some thought I came to the conclusion that neither are probably of very practical use for people, or after a SHTF event. The first one might be great for dog's, but I doubt the digester power would get rid of it quick enough if that's all you had, especially during the colder months when everything would freeze up. And the Doggie Doo drain would be fine, but during a SHTF event your sewage system would probably go down and start backing up anyway.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Coastie dad said:


> Ziploc baggies and neighbor's mailbox.
> 
> I really dislike that guy.....


I knew a guy who kept his baggied poop on the roof of his trailer...said it kept "them" from walking around up there. Then he started leaving it on the neighbors' porches and throwing rocks at cars, so I put him in the hospital for a tune up. He'd been out for a long time and doing so well.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Good thread. Not much discussed really for obvious reasons. If an event lasts longer then a couple of weeks sewage and garbage will be hard to deal with. During Ike it was a real problem with some plants flooded and without power. There were some plants that had back up generators but a lot of them were found to be in disrepair or flat out no diesel to operate. Laws have been put in place since the storm mandating maintenance and every sewage and water plant have back up generators. The cities will be particularly bad and won't take long. Better have a plan


----------



## Bojib (Aug 4, 2016)

I think this is a problem that depends a lot on where you live.

The house a I grew up in had well water when I was very young. Then a deep mine came through nearby the water source and pretty much ruined the well. Since we lived in a somewhat mountainous area, my father wound up going to a spring a few hundred feet up the mountain from the house. We built up a small spring house around it, and used that as our water source for years. Being such a rural area, they also have a septic system, no electricity required to run it. There was good water pressure to run everything, the water was clean, and it keeps a flush toilet working whether there is electricity or not.

My wife and I, we live in an urban area in an apartment. It's a 50 unit complex with an average of two people to an apartment. 100 people in a small area, it wouldn't take long for it to start getting bad here. There is at least a creek nearby, so there is water available to flush the toilets in an emergency. There is one deep pool that doesn't completely freeze during the winter. I don't know how long that would last here. Hopefully we'd by high enough to be well above the overflow point. Besides the apartment complex, it is a rather large neighborhood, so I wouldn't expect things to last too long before the S literally hits the fan. I'm not convinced that some of these fools would have the sense to keep from using the bathroom in the creek either, and trying to maintain an at least somewhat potable water source.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> The thing is, even if you do the sanitary and correct thing, how do you get everyone around you to do it too. They could be inside crapping on the carpet (Don't say "never happen", I've seen it). And if just one doesn't behave, the result is bad all around.





Camel923 said:


> Another reason why cities are death traps. Poor sanitation had much to do with poor health and cholera in NYC little was done about it. The Cholera Epidemic of 1832 Here is something about Philadelphia Cholera | Encyclopedia of Greater Philadelphia





Illini Warrior said:


> look at the SuperDome during Katrina - totally lost cause with those people .... the toilets were overflowing and the sheeple trash were standing in the bathroom line and stepping in IT - waiting to add to the problem ....
> 
> a group, town, neighborhood is bound to have a bad apple that refuses to cooperate due to laziness or "I'm above that" attitude - that's when they get the "either or speech" followed by a shotgun blackballing out of the situation, for non-compliance ....





C.L.Ripley said:


> Hopefully there is some space between you and the non-prepping masses. Here is a reminder from Auckland, New Zealand of just how nasty some people can be... you've probably all heard this before, but if this had been a long term event, disease wouldn't have been far behind....
> 
> On January 20, 1998, a cable supplying electricity to the city of Auckland, New Zealand failed. Because there were a total of four, this was initially not a serious problem. As stress began building on the remaining cables, however, a domino effect occurred and a month later, all electricity was out in the 20 block Central Business District. The CBD is home to about 6,000 apartment-dwellers and 8,000 businesses employing 70,000 people. The outage ended up lasting five weeks. With power gone, both homes and offices suddenly were without sewage services. Combined with the sudden lack of air conditioning, conditions quickly tumbled into the stone age.
> 
> ...


^^^^^^ This is what it looks like during chaos. It has happened before. It will happen very quickly everywhere in a SHTF event. get a plan.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Along the same lines of the thread, have you made any plans of how to deal with sanitation 
if you were forced to shelter in place due to fallout for 2-3 week?


----------

